# Rare Passenger Trike



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 5, 2012)

These tricycles are more cheaply made Asian products. I found the listing you won and the seller is another one who misuses the terms "rare" and "antique" as this trike is neither. You could spiff it up to look a little better, but it's not going to up the value by much since it sold for pretty near top dollar. I remember seeing similar two seaters in toy stores back when our daughter was a toddler in the mid-1980s. Not sure how strong this one is, I believe it's a later, redesigned model, but the two seaters back in the '80s had a poor design which put all the driver's weight at the weakest point on the frame. Plus the frame/head tube connection was a single bolt which allowed pivoting under stress. Heavier riders tended to make the frame bend in the middle where the seat spring assembly attached to the frame.

I believe one name I've seen on them is Fanta. Not sure how many Asian companies produced them. Hope that helps a little.

Dave


----------



## AsenathPaneah (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks. Man, didn't know that.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 6, 2012)

Actually, I was tempted back then to buy the two seater trike for our daughter...I thought it was pretty neat looking. She was a lightweight, so it would have been fine for her. Our little boy who came along a few years later was more solid and heavier for his size. The frame would probably have ended up bowing under his weight. We ended up getting her a new Roadmaster trike. They still weren't made as well as I would have liked. I really wanted to find her a vintage tricycle made really well and fix it up girly for her, but there was no ebay or other online places to find them at the time. Our son took to my first collectable tricycle found at an antique store locally, a 1950s Midwest, so he had a pretty sturdy ride.

Dave


----------

